# 1000W Fogger Pricing



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm in the market for a 1000W fogger this year. Fright Catalog has it for $89. Does anyone know if that's a good price? Is one brand better than another? I'm not sure if it comes with a remote but I'll probably need one for the fog chiller I'm planning on making. (Yeah, I know, it's getting late!)


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

$59 at party city


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Our Party City only has a 400W ground fogger (so far) for $49.99.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

The guy at Halloween Express last night said their 400W ground fogger pumps out the volume of a 1000W fogger. Not sure what he meant, exactly. In any case they wanted more than fifty bucks.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I had one of those ground foggers and I disliked it so much I gave it away

Now that's just my opinion. They may do better for someone else.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Walmart has foggers as follows: 400W - $20, 700W - $50, 1,000W - $70. The lowest price I saw so far was $66 so I guess I'll go to Walmart and see what they have. Thanks for the input. BTW, I heard from some others that the low lying foggers weren't good either. But I don't have one or have seen one so I can't be sure.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

the Party City web page has the 1000 Watt for $59.
*http://www.partycity.com/product/fog+machine+1000+with+remote.do?sortby=ourPicks&pp=20&size=all*


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Make sure to add in another $30 if it does not come with a timer remote. I get really tired of pushing that button all night


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree. I'd rath be scaring the TOTs LOL

but if you close at the picture on that link there is a strob in the front. Hummm wonder if that is the right Picture on the add LOL


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll just have to go to Walmart and Party City and check them out. The PC website says the timer is $19.99 but also says the 1000W fogger comes with the remote ... will find out soon.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I believe that the remote that this unit comes with is the standard remote and not the timer style one. That means that you have to manually press the button on the reomte that comes with that unit when you want some fog. The Optional timer unit is well worth the 20$ for the freedom it gives you. Set it and forget it.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Agreed Niblique. My 400W has a timer/remote and I don't have to worry about a thing all night...just make sure I have enough juice in it!


----------

